# Creativity tips¿??



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd recommend reading Dorothea Brande's book _Becoming a Writer_, available here. Even if it's not writing you're interested in, this book will give you some useful advice/exercises/ways of thinking about creativity that you can apply to the areas you're interested in.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Smoke weed, man. A lot of words and images will pop up in your head. A single trip can give you creativity for your work.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@justroaming I like taking two random words from completely separate areas of knowledge and combine them in different ways. Try to find as many of the connections between them as possible, what can your new idea be used for? It can be realistic or crazy unrealistic, you decide.


----------

